# Corsa VXR 3 day detail + AutoFinesse Desire, Interior & Exterior



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi :wave:

Got my VXR about 3 weeks ago, chuffed to bits with it but was very much in need of a good old detailing, had a few weekdays off work last week so thought I'd better spend some time on a bit of correcting and enhancing :thumb:

Certainly don't think that car has ever had a decent layer of protection put on it let alone a detail as it only had one previous owner, who was not into detailing ... (just my luck he'll be the first comment :lol
Car was covered in light swirls that under sunlight and artificail light really did spoil it IMO, and rubbers especially looked very dry and water stained. Also had a load of new bits I wanted try and the first time I was going to be using AF Desire :argie:.

*Heres some befores:*





































*Products used:*

Can't be bothered to list all the products so heres a picture.










*Washing, Claying etc:*

First up was a quick wash of the wheels, not to fussed about these at the moment as they are being refurbished next monday.










Pre-washed with AF Citrus Power, removing about 80% of the dirt and agitated round grills, badges etc.




























Next up a wash with AF Lather. Really is the best shampoo I've used, so slick :thumb:




























Next was my worst enemy Iron-X, really makes me gag this stuff but works well none the less!










Hard to capture the bleeding on blue with my crappy Iphone pictures aswell .









For De-contamination of tar spots I used AF ObliTARate for the first time, easily as good as anything else I've used and does work very fast!



















Used AF clay bar aswell couldn't believe how much it continued to pull from the paint :O just from one front wing ...










After all the washing and decon .....



















*Correction and LSP*

All taped up



















For correction I tried a few different combos and the pad and compound that worked best for me removing the swirls and minor defects but not being to abraisive and removing to much clear coat was trusty old Megs #205 and Chemical Guys Blue Hex-logic pad :thumb:










Now my terrible excuse for trying to campture a 50/50 :lol: only had a key ring torch and my Iphone camera with me :lol:










Altough my camera skills are clearly not a masterpiece I was very pleased with the results :buffer: no swirl marks what so ever .

On the third day I went for aplying 2 coats of Auto Finesse Desire :argie: very impressed with the initial thoughts on using it not to unsimilar to Spirit which I have used many times, little harder to apply but smells amazing .




























This is where my battery ran out I'm afraid 

But I continued to treat the plastics and rubbers and with AutoFinesse Revive.
The windows where polished with Gtech G4, Front window was treated with Gtech G1 and G2, sides and rear done with Gtech G3 :thumb:.

*Interior*

Next on the agenda was the interior, the worst part of any detail in my opinion, hate it :lol: Although I had some new bits to play with so wasn't so bad .










First of all cleaned all the carpets and marked plastics with AutoFinesse Total 
also got a few little marks out the seats, worked very well :thumb:










Leather treated with Autofinesse Hide twins, Got to say the conditoner is fantastic .



















All fabrics and carpets treated with Gtechniq I1










Finally Plastics where treated with Auto Finesse Spritz to finish off :thumb: another great product not smeary at all and gives a nice satin finish .










Some Interior afters...





































*Afters*

Right with 3 days of my life gone due to this detail, I just finish in time to get some pictures (or not) as soon as I get cleaned up and get everything put away .......... It's dark :tumbleweed:

Heres the pictures anyway.....































































































































Woke up the following morning to a heavy dew which resulted in this 










Cheers for reading  
Stef.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Great work mate, fantastic car in a stunning colour!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Lovely motor, fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good Stef.
Does your car come with those horrible orange dials and centre console that all vauxhalls have?


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great, where did you get the Auto Finesse sticker from?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking good Stef.
> Does your car come with those horrible orange dials and centre console that all vauxhalls have?


I'm afraid it does mate :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Looks great, where did you get the Auto Finesse sticker from?


You have to be part of the secret society 

Joking, a member on here gave it to me :thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: & Nice car


----------



## Caameronn (Nov 8, 2010)

Lovely looking car! :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks amazing , lovely colour that blue is:thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good, you put the AF products to good use


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> Looking good, you put the AF products to good use


Oh yes pointless ten just sitting on the shelf looking pretty .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks seriously stunning in the pictures, very nice and informative write up and great pictures as well.

Thanks for taking the time to do this incredible detail, very well done, the final results show it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers Trip, shame I didn't have a better camera and some daylight :lol:

There's the whole of the up and coming (so called) summer for that I suppose


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Got to love dew beading so tight. Nice work my man awesome colour to work on. Huge fan of all things Auto Finesse myself although still to try the interior collection they have brought out. Good write up encouraging me to spend some money.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great, fantastic colour


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice. Did you take advantage of pb 3 for 3 on auto finesse range by any chance??!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Got to love dew beading so tight. Nice work my man awesome colour to work on. Huge fan of all things Auto Finesse myself although still to try the interior collection they have brought out. Good write up encouraging me to spend some money.


If your a fan of the rest of the range then you'll love the interior bits 

Total - not harsh but enough bite to remove stubborn maks and stains
Spritz - smells amazing and restores a lovely satin finish. 
Hide/s - cleaner is great and doesn't dry out the leather to much and conditioner moisturises it brilliantly!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

s3 rav said:


> Very nice. Did you take advantage of pb 3 for 3 on auto finesse range by any chance??!


:lol: I did for the interior bits, I'm a huge fan of AutoFinesse bits so have a fair sized collection of everything .


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very good work looks excellent


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I'm afraid it does mate :lol:


you need to get them changed to much fancier ones by a friend of mine :thumb:

http://www.ukcorsa-d.com/forum/showthread.php?41275-My-SMD-Conversion-(Blue)

that beading is awesome by the way :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Love the new car mate, looks great for all your effort detailing it.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nige SRI said:


> you need to get them changed to much fancier ones by a friend of mine :thumb:
> 
> http://www.ukcorsa-d.com/forum/showthread.php?41275-My-SMD-Conversion-(Blue)
> 
> that beading is awesome by the way :thumb:


I've seen a few done like that and do like it, only thing that clashes and crosses my mind is Corsa + bright blue lighting = chavtastic :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

James B said:


> Love the new car mate, looks great for all your effort detailing it.


Cheers James I'll get a few pics in the AF section tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I've seen a few done like that and do like it, only thing that clashes and crosses my mind is Corsa + bright blue lighting = chavtastic :lol:


he does any colour/combination you want. I have all red with a tiny bit of blue in mine


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> I've seen a few done like that and do like it, only thing that clashes and crosses my mind is Corsa + bright blue lighting = chavtastic :lol:


You're completely right about blue lighting on your car being chavtastic. You could combine the white dial illumination that VXR's have already with red dashboard lighting, this would match newer Vauxhall models and not look so chavtastic.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

lovely motor m8 and cracking detail.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work mate.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> You're completely right about blue lighting on your car being chavtastic. You could combine the white dial illumination that VXR's have already with red dashboard lighting, this would match newer Vauxhall models and not look so chavtastic.


Didn't think of that :thumb: I'll wait to see what boost guage I end up with and try and match that in also .


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Nice motor mate


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Mate, your car looks great. Good job.

I'm getting the impression that Finesse make decent products, but (and please don't jump down my throat because I'm a newbie and learning) what do you wish to acheive by the photos advertising every product you use in the foreground of the photo?

Is it a hope for a discount or freebie from the company?

I'm guessing from the locality of the premises you're not a professional detailer?

If you are, then this all makes sense.

Just asking. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

mirra_finish said:


> Mate, your car looks great. Good job.
> 
> I'm getting the impression that Finesse make decent products, but (and please don't jump down my throat because I'm a newbie and learning) what do you wish to acheive by the photos advertising every product you use in the foreground of the photo?
> 
> ...


Hello mate, Yes indeed they do in my personal opinion.

A good enquiry that and I suppose it could be read in that mannor but if you take a look at my previous showroom threads its something I've always done no matter the product brand at the very least listed all the products used :thumb: Just think it may help some people see what needs to be used to achieve results etc.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice result! Bet it really glows in the sunlight. Your greenhouse roof looks like a snowfoam comparison test waiting to happen!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Those blue lights in the cabin look brilliant, not chavy at all.
IMO anyway. 

Regarding the images; it's purely so ither users can see which profucts were used where n when. More pics make a better read.

I'll stop spamming now Stef :wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Nice result! Bet it really glows in the sunlight. Your greenhouse roof looks like a snowfoam comparison test waiting to happen!


It does indeed  I'll get a sunlight shot and update after the next clean :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Those blue lights in the cabin look brilliant, not chavy at all.
> IMO anyway.
> 
> Regarding the images; it's purely so ither users can see which profucts were used where n when. More pics make a better read.
> ...


Cheers Aaron :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work there. Looked ace just after the wash with af lather. Got to ask though what is iron-x?


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Great Work!


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Hello mate, Yes indeed they do in my personal opinion.
> 
> A good enquiry that and I suppose it could be read in that mannor but if you take a look at my previous showroom threads its something I've always done no matter the product brand at the very least listed all the products used :thumb: Just think it may help some people see what needs to be used to achieve results etc.


Coooool! Thanks!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Tank said:


> Cracking work there. Looked ace just after the wash with af lather. Got to ask though what is iron-x?


Iron-x removes any iron deposits on paintwork, wheels. 
Smells like aids but works amazingly :thumb:


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Iron-x removes any iron deposits on paintwork, wheels.
> Smells like aids but works amazingly :thumb:


Cool where is the best place to get it


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Take your pick of the traders on here mate :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work mate,the car is stunning,love the color!.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks great Stef, need to change name to Corsastef now then?????

what's the desire like then??

great colour, nice seats in there too, enjoy it and look forward to seeing it one soon....:wave:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

123quackers said:


> looks great Stef, need to change name to Corsastef now then?????
> 
> what's the desire like then??
> 
> great colour, nice seats in there too, enjoy it and look forward to seeing it one soon....:wave:


It's top stuff mate, for aplication and initial impressions I dont find it much different to Spirit, altough I have only used it once so would be unfair to give my full verdict on it.

Thanks aswell, you will be seeing it if you let me get my grubby mits on that lambo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great job Lubo! Well done. Car is looking smashing!


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! I do like an arden blue VXL! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> It's top stuff mate, for aplication and initial impressions I dont find it much different to Spirit, altough I have only used it once so would be unfair to give my full verdict on it.
> 
> Thanks aswell, you will be seeing it if you let me get my grubby mits on that lambo :lol: :lol:


For sure you can, I have some white gloves as no grubby mits aloud:lol::lol:

these need a polish


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: of course! 

I've got the Zeppelin twins on standby in that case .


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> :lol: of course!
> 
> I've got the Zeppelin twins on standby in that case .


I got Led Zepplin through the Alpine's an Kicker :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll stick to the metal polish I think :lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> I'll stick to the metal polish I think :lol:


no worries, sure the Pod will have a polishing song on it or some Garage :lol:


----------



## Phileagles (Mar 27, 2012)

Great cars, I was impressed with the one I came up against!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Phileagles said:


> Great cars, I was impressed with the one I came up against!


Cheers mate, what were you driving?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks amazing man. Great results.


----------



## Phileagles (Mar 27, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Cheers mate, what were you driving?


It was a few years ago in my old Corrado VR6


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

looks great mate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers fella's.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

tidy work


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers mate .


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

as the good book says....

love thy neighbours car as thy loves ones own...

please come clean me car


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

:lol: where abouts are you?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

love the finish,these look the nuts in blue!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Top work on a very nice car! Great colour, I have just invested in some AF products and used Finale for the first time the other day and its amazing. Glad to hear Spritz and Oblitarate are excellent as well as they are the other 2 im yet to use. :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Kobeone said:


> Top work on a very nice car! Great colour, I have just invested in some AF products and used Finale for the first time the other day and its amazing. Glad to hear Spritz and Oblitarate are excellent as well as they are the other 2 im yet to use. :thumb:


Bit of a fortnight dig up but just noticed this :lol:

You'll love the AF bits mate they're great, Finale is the only product I'm yet to use :lol: the rest of the range is superb though!


----------

